# Nouvel ipad 32go ou 64go ?



## jimihendrix (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais m'acheter le nouvel Ipad via l'offre d'Orange.
Cela sera mon premier ipad (mais j'ai déjà un iphone 4).

Jhésite entre le 32 et le 64go, 100 décart tout de même Cest pénible car cest une capacité qui doit ce choisir avec lhabitude et l'utilisation que je ferais de l'ipad...
Si ça trouve avec 32go cela sera trop juste Bon avec mon Iphone, les 16g me suffise amplement. Mais pour lipad, comme je ne sais pas trop mes usages, cest difficile.
Je sais quil vaut mieux plus que pas assez, mais bon jhésite. Je vais mettre surtout un max dappli (estimation 15go) + des photos (estimation 5go). Jen suis à 20, sachant qu'un 32go, cest en fait que 28go. Donc il me resterait "que" 8go pour mettre autre chose ou des films. 
Pour les films, je ne sais pas le rendu de la qualité des compressions DIVX (700mo) sur cet écran Rétina. C'est irregardable et obliger d'y mettre des films/séries HD ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## nikomimi (30 Mars 2012)

Les videos SD en avi / DivX sont très regardable sur iPad, après sa dépend l'encodage, mais 700MO c'est le poids de mes films d'environ 1h30 et l'image est très belle. Jamai essayer avec des videos HD sur mon iPad mais j'suis pas sûr qu'il y est une aussi grande différence que sa.

Moi je prendrais 32 GO, sa à l'air suffisant pour ta part, puis 8GO de films c'est déjà bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2012)

Attention les gars ! Je soupçonne une imposture !:mouais:

Jimi n'aurait jamais acheté un "iPad" mais de toute évidence un "iStrat" ... Prudence donc !:rateau:


----------



## jimihendrix (30 Mars 2012)

@ thebiglebowski : tu as bien raison avec ton istrat et mon imarshall !

@ nikomini : en même temps j'ai estimé à 15go d'application et je ne mesure pas vraiment si cela me sera suffisant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2012)

jimihendrix a dit:


> @ thebiglebowski : tu as bien raison avec ton istrat et mon imarshall !


Connaisseur !!!!


----------



## jimihendrix (30 Mars 2012)

Si je pouvais avoir des retours d'utilisateurs, cela serait top car je veux me décider lundi. Savoir ce que vous avez comme Go de pris, même si je sais bien que chaque personne a ses propres habitudes et utilisation.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2012)

jimihendrix a dit:


> @ nikomini : en même temps j'ai estimé à 15go d'application et je ne mesure pas vraiment si cela me sera suffisant...


J'ai lu il y a moins de 15 jours qu'avec l'écran Retina les applications iPad allaient être bcp, bcp, plus lourdes qu'actuellement.
A méditer


----------



## jimihendrix (2 Avril 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Bon sur le site d'Orange, le 64go n'est plus disponible...
Je vais attendre 24h pour voir si la situation se débloque, sinon je partirais sur le 32go.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (4 Avril 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai lu il y a moins de 15 jours qu'avec l'écran Retina les applications iPad allaient être bcp, bcp, plus lourdes qu'actuellement.
> A méditer



Il s'agit essentiellement d'une légende urbaine... Mis à part 2 ou 3 exceptions, toutes les applis màj en retina sur mon iPad ont la même taille qu'avant, y compris des très lourdes (exemple: des jeux comme MC3 ou Epoch)


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2012)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Il s'agit essentiellement d'une légende urbaine... Mis à part 2 ou 3 exceptions, toutes les applis màj en retina sur mon iPad ont la même taille qu'avant, y compris des très lourdes (exemple: des jeux comme MC3 ou Epoch)



Ok, merci pour ton retour (pas d'iPad ici pour tester )


----------



## Cyrillo77 (2 Novembre 2013)

64go c'est le minimum mais ils abusent entre 16/32/64/128 la différence de prix.... le veau veut 256 
moi perso ça sera un ipad air 64go j'ai une tablette de merde android et 32go elle sature et c'est un écran 1024x768 donc applications qui prennent moins de place, quand tu vois des jeux qui font 2go euh !!!!


----------



## MiguelBo (2 Novembre 2013)

32g , c est trop juste . Ça t oblige à faire attention en permanence. Si en plus tu regardes des films et tu aimes en avoir. Qq uns d avance, 64g c le mini.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (2 Novembre 2013)

après je pensais lire par exemple un film depuis ma TC mais il doit mettre le fichier sur l'ipad il me semble donc ça sert à rien puisque le but c'est que si t'as plus de place....


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2013)

@jimihendrix, j'ai utilisé des tablettes de 32 go pendant un peu plus de 3 ans. Cette année, je me suis fait plaisir en partant sur une 64 go. La cause est l'accumulation des données et d'apps sur l'ipad. Je n'aurais plus besoin d'autres périphériques de stockage ou d'une connexion pour mes données.
Comme l'ipad a remplacé mon laptop, j'aimerais savoir s'il serait possible qu'il remplace mon ordi fixe.
Maintenant le problème, c'est mes sauvegardes sur icloud. Je verrais cette année si je devrais augmenter le forfait de stockage. En ce moment, je suis à 25 go.
Mais tu peux facilement utiliser une tablette de 32 go surtout si c'est ta première après tu prends des vilaines habitudes. :rose:


----------



## Cyrillo77 (3 Novembre 2013)

hendryx est loin....
mais perso une 64go c'est le minimum maintenant.


----------



## mateodu13 (4 Novembre 2013)

Si vous lisez beaucoup de magazines, jouez &#224; beaucoup de jeux ou utilisez des applications tr&#232;s lourdes, privil&#233;giez un mod&#232;le 64 Go voire 128 Go, m&#234;me si l&#8217;on peut que regretter qu&#8217;Apple fasse toujours payer aussi cher le stockage.


----------



## frdkenny (6 Novembre 2013)

je viens de prendre un ipad 4 retina 64go d'occasion (encore garanti) à 400 euros - 50 euros de bons d'achat soit 350 ... bonne affaire non?


----------



## mac-fan (6 Novembre 2013)

prend le 16go un ipad c'est fait pour la maison,
et avec les économie bien fait plaisir a ta meuf.


----------

